# Sherrell classic



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

I know its hard to tell but is this a real one or a knock off?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 12, 2011)

For the price it'd better be genu-wine.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

I am seriously considering buying it and have asked for pictures. Is there any definitive way to tell if this is the real McCoy


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

the real one shows some age in the fibreglass. this is the only one this color that I know of. it has been around for sale for quite a while. be careful, while cool they are not really looked at as a collectible yet.
the green is a re-paint but from a while back. no one has bothered faking one of these that I know, they're not that desirable. I personally like them, but I'm kinda known for being weird. (no comments please from the rest of you about my character)


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 12, 2011)

Local bike shop I frequent has a red one on display, looks very much like thr green one pictured.  If I'm remembering correctly there's a tag or plate on the bottom bracket shell that ID's these bikes, though if a person was able to recreate the bike, then a tag would be easy. Sweet looking bike, and when are you gonna ever see another one?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

*More pictures*



37fleetwood said:


> the real one shows some age in the fibreglass. this is the only one this color that I know of. it has been around for sale for quite a while. be careful, while cool they are not really looked at as a collectible yet.
> the green is a re-paint but from a while back. no one has bothered faking one of these that I know, they're not that desirable. I personally like them, but I'm kinda known for being weird. (no comments please from the rest of you about my character)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup, that's the one! value is going to be hard to set, there are so few of them.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> Yup, that's the one! value is going to be hard to set, there are so few of them.




He wants 2.3k for it im trying to think what can be done to get it back to original any ideas?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

you need to run it by a fiberglass guy before you do anything. if I remember correctly, it was originally black.
go slowly and think this one through carefully. the price is pretty high. he's been trying to sell it for that forever. I'd offer him $1200 - $1500.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

*Passed*

We decided that it wasn't worth it so we didn't but it.

Nick.


----------



## Flux36 (Dec 12, 2011)

That one looks so cool. I guess it's a real one and a very hard to find bike these days.


----------

